# Training for R.A.I.N. (Ride Across Indiana)



## TallCoolOne

This is my first year as a cyclist. I have put in about 1800 road miles since March. My longest ride I did this summer was 65 miles. 

My plan is to do the Hilly Hundred in the fall of 2011 and maybe try a century if I am feeling really good next summer. Then in either 2012 or 2013 (probably 2013), I am planning on attempting R.A.I.N. R.A.I.N. is a 160 mile ride through central Indiana from the Indiana/Illinois border to the Indiana/Ohio border. 

I have some questions about how to go about training for an event like R.A.I.N. I'm not looking to race the event. I just want to be able to complete and enjoy the event.

How much weekly mileage should I work up to? 

Also, is adding 10% per week the way to go?

How many centuries should I complete in the spring and early summer prior to the event in mid-July?


----------



## TallCoolOne

Could I just take a program like the Time Crunched Cyclist and take one of their century programs and multiply all ride times by 1.6???


----------



## JustTooBig

The mileage of the RAIN ride becomes a mental block of sorts for some people. 160mi is quite doable, I know some folks who have successfully completed the ride during their first season of cycling.

For simplicity's sake, you can indeed take the training plan for any century and tack on more miles on the long days (x 1.5) and get along just fine.

Where are you in IN? There are several of us in the Indy/Bloomington area that ride together now and again...


----------



## TallCoolOne

Vincennes (half way between Evansville and Terre Haute on Hwy 41) on the Illinois border.


----------



## johntrek5

I have done 4 centuries this year, and am nearing 4,000 miles for the year. One century had nearly 7,000 feet of climbing. I finished them all, but after about 75 to 80 miles on each one I was ready to be done! I am ate up with cycling, but usually I do not want to even look at the bike for a few days after a century! I am really wanting to do the RAIN ride with a buddy in 2011, but I am wondering how anyone who has done the ride copes with the mental aspect of it.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

johntrek5 said:


> I have done 4 centuries this year, and am nearing 4,000 miles for the year. One century had nearly 7,000 feet of climbing. I finished them all, but after about 75 to 80 miles on each one I was ready to be done! I am ate up with cycling, but usually I do not want to even look at the bike for a few days after a century! I am really wanting to do the RAIN ride with a buddy in 2011, but I am wondering how anyone who has done the ride copes with the mental aspect of it.


I too plan on doing Rain in July, this will be my first time since I'm new to Indiana.
I have completed 2 ODRAM rides (One Day Ride Across Michigan) of 152 miles,
both times after riding the Dalmac quad century. I planned 5 rest stops and only concentrated on getting to next stop which really helped. The key is to not think 
about how far you have to go and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Oldteen

Training to finish RAIN means time in the saddle. Many 50+mi rides. Learn pacing, fueling, & hydration for long efforts. Learn to keep your bike in good mechanical condition. Century & a half plus is a loooong day, but the time limit is generous.

OTOH- Posting a time (sub 8,9,or even 10hrs) takes more serious structured training for most. Also helps to have your own (or shared) support vehicle for timely aid between official rest areas.


----------



## links0311

The RAIN is an awesome ride, you're going to love it. And I agree with Oldteen 100%, for me training involved time in the saddle more than anything else. Get your butt used to sitting for extended periods, find out which foods/drinks your body tolerates best, and find a friend to drive SAG for you. My wife and father parked 2 miles past each rest stop which allowed me to skip the lines at the stops and save a little time. Again, the RAIN is great and I hope you have an awesome time. 

-Links, RAIN 2009


----------



## Joe the biker

I rode the RAIN ride for the first time this year. Even though the temps were in the low 90s and the humidity was high the ride was not that hard. We had the luxury of a personal SAG vehicle so we had twice the restocking stops as the riders using the planned stops. Like Links said make sure you are comfortable on the bike for long periods and dial in your refueling criteria. A couple of great things about the RAIN route. The route is pretty flat and you almost always have a west to east tailwind.


----------



## gs1962

It all depends, I think anyone can finish it. I was a runner at the time I did it first RAIN. I was injured from running so I started riding. I started riding in April, road a lot with CIBA on weekends. Basically did there 40-50 mile rides and Sat and Sundays and rode a number of 20 milers during the week by myself. I signed up last minute so I could do it with sme friends who had done it a few times and my longest ride was one time I rode 70 miles. Felt great early, hurt pretty bad by Richmond. If we just took our time, it would not have been bad at all. I think we went about 10 hrs (we did stop and eat etc). Unless you are really trained and going for time, I would not recommend having someone SAG (it is dangerous for others). I did it again two years ago and went 6:31 or 6:32 (no SAG either) but did not stop - it was cool and I carried about 6 bottles with me. Normally I would have had to stop for more fluids. The difference was a lot of 100-120 milers and a few more years of riding with fast riders (5-6 long rides leading up to the ride). You could do it this year if you wanted to, you just need to build up your long ride - the body is amazing in its ability to adapt. Also, no matter how often you ride over 100 miles it is always difficult to stay comfortable - those little pains in the shoulders or wherever when you sit on a bike for that long. If you can get 2 or three rides up in the 100+ range, you will not have any problem with RAIN.


----------



## PlatyPius

Several of my customers have done RAIN. If you were closer, you could come ride with them/us.

Keep in mind that the Hilly and RAIN are at completely different ends of the spectrum. At the Hilly, you'll have to dodge 1000 wobbling people on hybrids. There isn't much of that on RAIN. One tests endurance, the other tests climbing ability.

The good thing is, since the hills on Hilly aren't *that* bad, you can just focus on time/distance for your training and be fine for the Hilly. Take your Sundays for yourself this spring, and go out for some 6-8 hour rides. Start at a slow pace, then gradually work up to "Event Pace".


----------



## Oldteen

Agree with PlatyPius that Hilly & RAIN & 2 entirely different events. Hilly has many short, steep climbs (& descents). It is much larger event that has a more festive feel (stops every 13-14mi with live bands) & attracts all types/levels of riders. RAIN is fairly flat course, fewer stops (~40+mi between), and attracts generally more serious/fit riders. But I would still recommend doing some hill training for the Hilly.

gs1962 seems like a very fit athlete doing RAIN on rel little training then going sub-7hrs on 2nd try (official 2008 'winning' time according to rainride.org was 6:55). 

I highly recommend arranging a personal SAG if you can as 161mi is a looong way to ride without official support. There is a commercial SAG service you can buy (inc. bus ride back to Indy or TH), but I haven't used 'em. Don't see how personal SAG is dangerous if they stop to meet you at predetermined point along a rural side road. OTOH- Trying to do rolling hand-ups (like pro teams in Tour de France) IS dangerous, against RAIN rules (DQ if they catch ya), & illegal (in case law enforcement sees ya).


----------



## gs1962

My appologies, it was the 2009 year that was cool which I did in 6:34, the first guy Scott Moon was 6:32. I was fit, but really never had planned on being with the lead group knowing I had no SAG. The weather made it possible. It took an average of 225 Watts for that duration. Realistically though, it is a fast course, hydration is the main issue and pretty much anyone can complete it if they build up thier long ride. My first year out I rode 10:29 (since you made me look). It hurt worse, but I can say I remember vividly being passed repeatedly whenever we would stop for drink or food, by some very heavy woman who just kept riding and never stopped. 

I do think it is entirely different from the HIlly and requires some respect, but if you have been riding you can do it if you build your fitness. The better you train the less will be the pain no matter how fast you go.


----------



## PlatyPius

gs1962 said:


> My appologies, it was the 2009 year that was cool which I did in 6:34, the first guy Scott Moon was 6:32. I was fit, but really never had planned on being with the lead group knowing I had no SAG. The weather made it possible. It took an average of 225 Watts for that duration. Realistically though, it is a fast course, hydration is the main issue and pretty much anyone can complete it if they build up thier long ride. My first year out I rode 10:29 (since you made me look). It hurt worse, but I can say I remember vividly being passed repeatedly whenever we would stop for drink or food, by some very heavy woman who just kept riding and never stopped.
> 
> I do think it is entirely different from the HIlly and requires some respect, but if you have been riding you can do it if you build your fitness. The better you train the less will be the pain no matter how fast you go.


2009 doesn't really count.... y'all had a tailwind the whole way!


----------



## gs1962

I would have liked a personal SAG and it can be safe if you pull over and slow down or stop make the grabs. In 2009, however, some guy kept trying to grab from his wife while moving at speed and dropped his bottles at least three times. Since he did not roll to the back to make the grab, the bottles wound up in the middle of the pack. 

Grabbing bottles at speed (moreso handing off the bottles to a rider rolling at speed) takes practice.

The first year when I did it, some guy had enlisted his teenage son to SAG him. The son was not paying attention and ran over a Tandem in a construction zone, injuring both riders severly. Personal SAGS result in more cars on the roads getting close to riders. Unless you are really trying to go fast, it is not necessary. It can be done safely i fyou do it right.


----------



## Oldteen

Chapeau,gs!!! 

Even if you didn't pull much (225W ave), to finish in that lead group is a VERY strong showing. Over 24mph for 161mi- which is nearly as quick as pros on some flat-ish stages of the European tours.

For mere mortals- Time limit for RAIN is 14 hrs (inc. stops), so yes one can finish so long as their arse can tolerate that much saddle time.


----------



## gs1962

Every year is different so not reight to compare one vs the other. The wind was from North East, but yes mostly East. There have been plenty of years with a tailwind, but cool like that with a tailwind likely not to happen again for some time. Definitely got lucky, but it is in the books and I do believe that counts  As said before though it is a great event and I would do it every year if I didn't have other conflicts usually.


----------



## PlatyPius

Oldteen said:


> Chapeau,gs!!!
> 
> Even if you didn't pull much (225W ave), to finish in that lead group is a VERY strong showing. Over 24mph for 161mi- which is nearly as quick as pros on some flat-ish stages of the European tours.
> 
> For mere mortals- Time limit for RAIN is 14 hrs (inc. stops), so yes one can finish so long as their arse can tolerate that much saddle time.


My customer/friend finished this year in the lead group (sorta...had a flat near the end; he was still in the top 5, I think) with an average of 24mph. The leaders averaged 24.5.
I won't name him unless he wants to make himself known. (He's on RBR)


----------



## ChazMan428

I bet you can be ready for RAIN in 2011. Do you have an indoor trainer? If so, start those miles now with maybe an hour a day. If not, it's a great investment and some of the smartest money I ever spent. I did RAIN for the first time in 2010 and I've been riding seriously since '08. RAIN in 2010 was HOT!! Yes, if you can get 2-3 centuries in before RAIN and you are comfortable with them you will be in good shape. I did a century a week before RAIN and the week between was simply alternating lite rides and off days to recover and rest up. I was fine. I would say if you can get 25-30 miles in a day 4-days a week, and at least one ride of 50-70 miles a week in the 6 weeks or so before RAIN you should be fine. Don't forget, a marathoner never runs the full 26 miles in a training run. It's the steady accumulation of long runs that build endurance. Same for a bike and cycling has two distinct advantages over running--wheels and gears!! My basic training plan last summer was 33/night M-W, one easy hour ride TH, Fri night off and 54 Sat and Sun. 

The number one rule of a successful long ride is pacing yourself. RAIN is a mass start, so maybe start back in the pack a bit, and draft off of people. Ride in a group but if you feel you are working hard to keep up, let them go and perhaps a group more your pace will come along. Don't get caught up in everyone elses excitement, ride YOUR ride. Stop at all the rest stops, the lines aren't long and they move pretty good. There is good food there and water. Try to have a pbj sammich, a banana and maybe an apple, WITH WATER as digestion soaks up water. Use the port-o-john, load up your bottles and away you go! Relax a bit at the stops but don't lolly-gag as there is a 14-hour time limit to complete the ride. Maybe you can stay with that same group you found. If not, don't be afraid to ride solo and just concentrate on rhythm and pace. For me, a group caught me around 70 miles and I styed with them until the lunch stop at about 90. After that, I was on my own the rest of the way. I caught a bunch of onesy-twosey groups but nobody I could ride with for any length of time, and it was a looong afternoon. So those long training rides help you get mentally tough.

The course isn't that tough, a lot of rolling hills and there was only one climb I would consider tough, that was maybe at the 120-mile point. There are lots of downhills where you can coast and rest the legs a bit. 

As for SAG, it helps if you have someone that is familiar with cycling. They need to be able to follow directions and really just use their head. That advice goes for the cyclist as well. I used a 2-way radio with my SAG and it helped us connect at the stops. You can use cell phones but then you have to always wait for a call to go through in the middle of nowhere. My SAG also had spare equipment, tubes, water, ice, e-gel gel packs (they are great! cransksports.com) and my magic potion of sports drink concoction. Also, I had my SAG leap-frog me avery 5-miles or so, so we were never that far apart.

Feel free to contact me through here if you want any more tips.


----------



## SlowMover

Have the conditions of the roads up there improved over the years? The Hilly Hundred was such a hoot way back when. Think '85 was my last one. Is the Morgan Monroe 10 mile TT still around? Not sure of your age, but eh, yea,,,I"m old. Hee ha. I used to take some rips at that TT with a guy named Rob Mackle....know the name? Man that dude was a monster and he wasn't even a prototypical roadie, but a triathlete. Not sure if anyone ever broke his sub 20 minute times on that bumpy, hilly little TT. Total animal.


----------



## gs1962

I don't know the name, but was not doing much back then except drinking and chasing women (sorry to say) probably missed my sports prime. I don't know about the morgan monroe TT, but will look on the race calendar to see if it exists, since I hope to do quite a few TT's this year. The Hilly is a blast still. I just love riding in Southern Indiana and the hills. The roads go and come with the weather and the pot holes that result.


----------



## SlowMover

Rob was a monster. He led Kona(Hawaii IM) a few times early on the bike, but his pedigree was swimming for Doc Councilman at IU. Ponder that when you ride the course, if ever. Sub 20 minutes for 10 miles. OUCH.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

A very good cycling coach, Craig Undem, put together a training plan for those doing the STP (Seattle To Portland) 200 mile ride. Since R.A.I.N sounds similar, his training plan very well might work for you:

http://cascade.org/EandR/stp/stp_mileage.cfm

Considering 10,000+ people do this ride every year, including newbies on mt. bikes and hybrids (although only about 1/3 do it in one day), you can see that even 200 miles is not that far.

Why would you wait a few years before tackling this ride? You've already done a 65 miler. I think that once you're able to do 75 miles / day, extending that out to 100 or 200 miles is more of a matter of saddle time and nutrition.


----------



## eekase

*R.a.i.n. 2011*

I did the RAIN for the first time in 2010. Yes, it was brutally hot. At one point at one of the rest stops my garmin 500 said it was 106 degrees in this black top high school parking lot. Anyway, I received my post card in the mail yesterday for this years RAIN, and am 99% sure I'll do it. Last year, my wife drove our support vehicle for myself and 3 buddies (I still owe lots of gratitude). That helped tremendously, we could eat/drink what we are used to. 
To train for it we did a few of our club rides, 80-100 miles prior to the RAIN. I think the weekend before we did "Nashville 90": http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/977098
This year, a week before the RAIN, there's a "Goat Ride" in Nashville, with 4 different routes and you can do all of them, which add up to 116 miles: http://www.energy2action.com/goatinformation2011.html
I think the main thing to do is get some saddle time on the bike (and good shorts) 
Have fun!!


----------

